# Framework-Wahl



## Dit_ (1. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gern eine Webanwendung implementieren. Folgendes soll realisiert werden:

1. Benutzer sollen sich Registrieren/Einloggen können
2. Die Benutzer geben ihren Wohnort an und es muss möglich sein auf einer Karte (Google-Maps) anzuschauen wer zB in Berlin wohnt...

Von Funktionsumfang ziemlich mager ich weiss aber ich will bloß einwenig üben.


*Was würdet ihr vorschlagen, welche Frameworks soll ich verwenden?* Habe früher was mit Struts gemacht, habe aber hier im forum schon mal gelesen dass Struts veraltet und nicht mehr eingesetzt werden sollen. 

Wäre Spring eine gute Wahl? Ich muss in der Zukunft eine echte und funktionsreichere Anwendung implementieren (Google-Maps inkl.). 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## ARadauer (1. Mrz 2012)

Also in der Firma haben wir unterschiedliche Meinungen Spring MVC, Tapestry, Vadin.... das sind die Dinge über die zur zeit bei uns geschwärmt wird...


----------



## Noctarius (1. Mrz 2012)

Ich mag Vaadin, ist aber eher für Anwendungen im RichClient Design gedacht, nicht für klassisches Weblayout. Für letzteres kannst du z.B. Spring MVC nutzen.


----------



## Dit_ (1. Mrz 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit GWT?


----------



## Noctarius (1. Mrz 2012)

Japp zumal Vaadin auf GWT aufbaut. Allerdings finde ich Vaadin etwas angenehmer zu nutzen, dafür ist es im Traffic geschwätziger, da die Oberfläche in Vaadin serverseitig aufgebaut und verwaltet wird und bei GWT werden nur Daten ausgetauscht, da die Oberfläche "vorkompiliert" vorliegt. Dafür ist GWT nicht mit OSGi zu verheiraten, Vaadin schon 

Inter- oder Intranetanwendung?


----------



## Dit_ (1. Mrz 2012)

Internetanwendung.

Habe Springsource Toolsuit installiert. Mal sehen ob ich damit weit komme.


----------

